# "Flightless" Fruit Flies and heat...true or false?



## FieroRumor (Jan 31, 2005)

I have heard that it is not only genetic reasons that cause the flies to be able to fly again, but that it also has to do with the temperature you keep them at. if you keep them cooler, they won't develop their ability to fly...

(Perhaps it is just because cooler temps = lower reproductive rate?

Not sure where I heard this, though... :?:


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine are kept near a window so it is lower temps there and they started flying after several months.


----------

